
Facebook: Announcing New Election Partnership with the Atlantic Council - Jerry2
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/05/announcing-new-election-partnership-with-the-atlantic-council/
======
jessaustin
A response:

[https://caitlinjohnstone.com/2018/05/19/the-friendly-mask-
of...](https://caitlinjohnstone.com/2018/05/19/the-friendly-mask-of-the-
orwellian-oligarchy-has-fallen-off/)

 _Facebook involving itself with this malignant warmongering psyop factory
constitutes an open admission that the social media site considers it its duty
to manipulate people into supporting the agendas of the western empire._

